# EXTREMES: the northernmost and southernmost places you have visited



## tvdxer (Feb 28, 2006)

Northernmost: International Falls, MN, 48.6° N
Southernmost: Puerto Quepos area, Costa Rica, approx. 9.5° N
Easternmost: Barcelona, Spain, 2.2° E
Westernmost: Western South Dakota, 103.6° W


----------



## girlicious_likeme (Jun 12, 2008)

Northernmost: 
Ny-Alesund, Norway (my second cousin, who happens to be a researcher, invited me to go there) 
78°55′N 11°56′E

Northernmost community:
Grise Fiord, Nunavut 
76°25′03″N 082°53′38″W

I live:
62°26′32″N 114°23′51″W

Southernmost: 
Invercargill, New Zealand 
46°25.5′S 168°18.6′E


----------



## princeofseoul (Jun 8, 2004)

delete.


----------



## Le Curé (Oct 18, 2007)

upload problems


----------



## Le Curé (Oct 18, 2007)

Most Southern point (of Africa):
Cape l'Agulhas in - of course - South Africa and not Cape of Good Hope as many tourists to Cape Town tend to think

[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## NorthStar77 (Oct 8, 2003)

Northernmost: Tromsø, Norway, 69.4° N
Southernmost, and Westernmost: Acapulco, Mexico, 16.5° N, 99.5° W
Easternmost: Iraklio, Crete, Greece, 25.1° E


----------



## phillybud (Jul 22, 2007)

girlicious_likeme said:


> Northernmost:
> Ny-Alesund, Norway (my second cousin, who happens to be a researcher, invited me to go there)
> 78°55′N 11°56′E


Splendid!!! We have a new "winner" to the northernmost place visited by someone on this forum. Congratulations! :banana:


----------



## girlicious_likeme (Jun 12, 2008)

phillybud said:


> Splendid!!! We have a new "winner" to the northernmost place visited by someone on this forum. Congratulations! :banana:


Will visit Alert, Nunavut this summer.
82°28′N 62°30′W

Also Eureka, Nunavut.
79°58′59″N 085°56′59″W


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

Northernmost: London, UK
Southernmost: Punta Arenas, Chile


----------



## jmancuso (Jan 9, 2003)

northernmost: coventry, uk & amsterdam, netherlands
southernmost: freeport, texas

easternmost: tokyo, japan
westernmost: ventura, california


----------



## Scion (Apr 26, 2008)

Northernmost - Harbin
Southernmost - Melbourne


----------



## Murci (Nov 18, 2006)

northernmost - Amsterdam
southernmost- Buenos Aires
easternmost - Istanbul
westernmost- San Francisco


----------



## redbaron_012 (Sep 19, 2004)

North : Berlin, Germany. 
South : Invercargill, New Zealand.
Easternmost : Fiji
Westernmost : Hawaii
PS......it is also interesting to leave home travelling east and arrive back home still travelling east.


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

Not very far ...

northernmost - Hollywood, California
southernmost- Belize/Mexico free zone
easternmost - Cancun, Mexico
westernmost- Laguna Beach, California


----------



## _BPS_ (Feb 7, 2005)

Northernmost: Montreal, Canada

Southernmost: Muscat, Oman


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

Northernmost: Valga, Estonia
Southernmost: Madeira, Portugal
Westernmost: Ilha Terceira, Açores - Portugal
Easternmost: Valga, Estonia


----------



## HowardL (Jan 16, 2004)

I'm not the globetrotter, so for me:
Nmost - Manchester (loads of fun)
Smost - Mexico DF (loads of fun)


----------



## Rodel (May 6, 2006)

for me,

southernmost : Cape Point, South Africa
northernmost: London, UK

easternmost: Raleigh, NC, USA
westernmost: Southampton, UK


----------



## Paddington (Mar 30, 2006)

North: Edinburgh, Scotland
South: Roatan, Honduras
East: Calcutta, India
West: San Francisco, Calif., U.S.A.

:cheers:


----------



## GTR22 (Nov 14, 2007)

Northernmost: Sapporo, Japan
Southernmost: Melbourne, Australia
Easternmost: Sydney, Australia
Westernmost: Pt. Reyes, California


----------

